# washing machine supply hose/valves job



## plumbbest51 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey guys i am changing washing machine supply hoses in 72 units this week and all of the washer boxes are 2 gate valves that have been in the on position for long periods of time. 

In your experiences with these valves what is the best approach?
Do you put some oil on it before doing anything? Other approaches?

Any tips ,tricks ,or tequniques i can use to better my chances of not having to replace the valves and maintain the old ones? help appreciated . 
Thanks


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

plumbbest51 said:


> Hey guys i am changing washing machine supply hoses in 72 units this week and all of the washer boxes are 2 gate valves that have been in the on position for long periods of time.
> 
> In your experiences with these valves what is the best approach?
> Do you put some oil on it before doing anything? Other approaches?
> ...


Change them out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Be prepared for some gates breaking off.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Good luck. Some may need to be replaced


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

If and IF you decide to not change them out (you will probably change your mind though and change them after the first day) Tap on the top of the valve stem as you close and especially as you open, this can help avoid snapping old valve stems in the closed position. I am very leery of older Gate Valves and if replacing is not a option, I will do everything else and only touch the valve if I have no choice.

Good Luck


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

These are on washing machines?

Never seen gate valve hose bibs.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> These are on washing machines?
> 
> Never seen gate valve hose bibs.


Biz
Very good point, I still would be careful turning on/off though


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbbest51 said:


> Hey guys i am changing washing machine supply hoses in 72 units this week and all of the washer boxes are 2 gate valves that have been in the on position for long periods of time.
> 
> In your experiences with these valves what is the best approach?
> Do you put some oil on it before doing anything? Other approaches?
> ...












Get a disclaimer in writing and signed stating that it is very likely the valves will leak when turned off and will therefore need to be replaced.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Get a disclaimer in writing and signed stating that it is very likely the valves will leak when turned off and will therefore need to be replaced.


In my opinion that's the best way, better be safe. Let them know that you'll do your best but may be need to be replace it.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Stem/gland packing kits just in case! 
Tweak the stem nut back a lil bit
take a bible, rosary beads, a lil Buddha statue, lucky rabbits foot and wear your lucky pair of boxers


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbing ninja said:


> Stem/gland packing kits just in case!
> Tweak the stem nut back a lil bit
> take a bible, rosary beads, a lil Buddha statue, lucky rabbits foot and wear your lucky pair of boxers


Which Bible??


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

All the bibles.


----------

